
Blazor WebAssembly 3.2.0 now available - sunnyP
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/aspnet/blazor-webassembly-3-2-0-now-available/
======
unsignedint
I have been playing around with Blazor WebAssembly since its preview.

Personally among with Blazor Server which I also use, I feel Blazormost
enjoyable web development experience I've dealt with to date. At least I don't
feel like I'm pulling my hair out...

